# Rennspiele und Simulatoren mit Controller spielen



## DasWurmi (21. Mai 2017)

Hey,

ich habe eine relativ simple Frage, jedoch bin ich mit Google selbst nicht weit gekommen.
Ich hoffe außerdem dass ich dafür im richtigen Unterforum bin ^^.

Wenn ich Spiele wie Eurotruck 2 oder The Crew spiele, nervt es mich als Tastatur-Spieler immer dass es quasi nur "Kein Gas" oder "Vollgas" gibt, klar: Tastatur Knopf gedrückt oder eben nicht.
Für Lenkrad, Pedale und Co. hab ich keinen wirklichen Platz und auch kein Geld für was Anständiges ^^.

Was mich jetzt interessieren würde:

Gibt es irgendwie (keine Ahnung wie man sich das vorstellen würde) Knöpfe, die sich eben stärker oder schwächer drücken lassen, sodass man das Gas regulieren kann ?

Ich hab gesehen dass ein X-Box Controller das kann, mit den Trigger-Knöpfen (hoffe die heißen so). Wie sieht das mit günstigeren Controllern aus, beispielsweise : CSL – USB Gamepad fur PC inkl. Vibration |: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor.

Kann der das auch ? Ich habe nie in meinem Leben wirklich Konsole gespielt, Controller wär für mich also ziemlich Neuland. Für Rennspiele und Co. hab ich aber schon öfter gehört dass die gar nicht so von Nachteil sind.

Abschließend:

Was bräuchte ich also für genau diesen Zweck wie oben geschildert ?


Für jede Rückmeldung schonmal Danke !


----------



## HisN (21. Mai 2017)

Wenn da was von "analog" dabei steht, dann sind das Knöpfe die man sanft drücken kann.
Bei Deinem Beispiel also auf jeden Fall die beiden Sticks oben auf dem Controller.
Sehr wahrscheinlich auch die L und R Bezeichneten Knopfe vorne.

Gibt Leute die fahren mit den Controllern gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Mir hat sich das allerdings nie wirklich erschlossen, ich hab zwar ein paar Controller hier, fahre aber "Auto"-Spiele lieber mit Tastatur oder Lenkrad.
Ich kann mir allerdings gut vorstellen, dass man auch mit dem Controller klarkommt, wenn man keine andere Möglichkeit hat^^.

Nur wie üblich der Hinweis: Wer billig kauft, kauft 2x.


----------



## T'PAU (22. Mai 2017)

Am kompatibelsten ist wohl der Xbox 360/One Controller. Da stimmt auch die Qualität.
Ich hab auch 'nen 360-Controller hier rumfliegen, finde aber insbesondere das lenken per Thumbstick doch eher suboptimal. 

Eine _richtige_ Lenkbewegung bietet eigentlich nur der uralte Namco neGcon von der PS1. 
Aber den gibt's nur noch vereinzelt in der e-Bucht und man braucht natürlich noch 'nen passenden (mit Analog-Unterstützung) PS1-USB Adapter.
Da Windows die Analog-Achsen des neGcon doch sehr ungewöhnlich zuordnet, ist der Controller am PC leider nicht mit vielen Rennspielen kompatibel.


----------



## claster17 (22. Mai 2017)

Habe hier sowohl 360 als auch One Controller und beide sind mehr als tauglich für die meisten Rennspiele, wobei letzterer nochmals ein gutes Stück besser in der Haptik ist. Je weiter du dich allerdings in den Simulationsbereich wagst, desto mehr fällst du gegenüber fähigen Leuten mit Lenkrad zurück.
Ein Vorteil des Controllers ist aber, dass es ein ziemliches Universalgerät für die meisten Spiele ist.

Solltest du dich gegen die Microsoft Xbox Pads entscheiden, dann sieh zu, dass es Xbox-kompatibel ist, sodass du dich nicht mit fehlerhafter Tastenbelegung oder gänzlich fehlender Unterstützung herumärgern musst.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Mai 2017)

Ja das is wirklich gut das MS iwann mal jedem Entwickler das Pad aufgezwungen hat ^^ Kann mich noch dran erinnern wie man mit 3rd Party Pads  aufschreiben musste was nun Button 12 ect ist und das man das Game mit Maus Tastatur bedienen musste und das Pad nur im Rennen funktionierte... Zum Glück is das lang vorbei dank MS


----------



## HGHarti (17. Juni 2017)

Ich habe den xBox One Elite Contoller und einen von Racer hier rum fliegen und mit beiden lässt es sich gut Spielen.Sind bei nicht ganz billig gewesen sind aber OK.

Ein einfacher XBox Controller von Microsoft sollte es aber schon sein.

Hatte mal ein von Saitek ,glaube ich ,zum vergleich und kam Überhaupt nicht klar.
Ansonsten ein Lenkrad von Logitech ab G25 gebraucht kaufen.


----------

